
The first wearable computer: Claude Shannon hacks roulette - pg
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www1.cs.columbia.edu/graphics/courses/mobwear/resources/thorp-iswc98.pdf
======
iamwil
That was a great and interesting read. The more I read up on these guys like
Shannon, Von Neumann, etc., the more I find they do all sorts of weird ass
things, even if they're only really known for one thing.

I had heard of Shannon's juggling theorem, but never really knew he dabbled in
wearable computers. Interestingly enough, he knew about degrees of separation
in '60 before Milgram in '67.

How did you come across this? Were you looking for it in particular, or did
you stumble across it looking for something else?

------
TrevorJ
Well done, great read.

------
chris
excellent article.

